# A (hopefully) handy tip about fan placement priorities....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've been playing wiv my PC (again - I know, it gets compulsive ) and bought an 'Akasa El Cheapo' fan to put on the case side panel (it has pwetty blue LED's :grin blowing inwards. The panel mounting is almost in line with the CPU + stock fan.

It made no difference to my CPU temp. and dropped my NVidia graphics card temp by approx 3-4C.

Just out of curiosity, I removed it from the side panel and fixed it to the lower of 2 mounts on the rear panel, blowing outwards. The placement is approx 1/2way between the CPU and graphics card.

The temperature difference is amazing!!! My CPU is down from 45C(ish) to 37-38C and the graphics card is down from 50C(ish) to 43-45C(ish).

The moral of this little tale? If you only have 1 fan, the priority placement is the rear panel, rather than the side panel.

The lower rear-panel mount is immediately above the slightly protruding expansion-card mountings:


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sucks all that hot air out... nice post


----------

